# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Utilisation des DBLINK

## Kalini

Bonjour  tous

Je dveloppe sous Powerbuilder 10.5.1 et je dois utiliser les DBLink.
J'ai donc une base principale (B1) sur laquelle se connecte mon application PB.

Je dois accder  une autre base (B2) depuis l'application PB. Un Database-LINK a t cr pour cela, me donnant accs aux tables de la base B2 ainsi qu'aux packages..

Depuis un diteur SQL, les requtes utilisant le DBLink fonctionnent trs bien: 


```

```


L'excution des procdures se droule aussi parfaitement bien:


```

```


Maintenant sous Powerbuilder, c'est diffrent:

Que ce soient les requtes crites dans une fonction PB


```

```

ou que ce soient les DataWindow dfinies avec des requtes du style


```

```

tout a fonctionne.

Mais l'appel  une procdure via un DBLink ne fonctionne pas..



```

```


Il ne trouve pas la procdure.. J'ai un message Oracle ORA-04043

Connaissez-vous la mthode pour utiliser une procdure externe via un DBLink ?

Merci

----------


## Kalini

Bon, j'ai quand mme cr un synonyme sur la procdure appele via DB_LINK et je n'ai plus de soucis Oracle.. la procdure semble se lancer..



```

```


Avec un Synonyme cr auparavant :


```

```


Donc, l'appel  une procdure via DB-LINK est en partie rsolu. Je dis bien en partie rsolu, car je n'ai plus de message d'erreur Oracle, mais au lancement de la procdure, j'ai le sablier 3-4 secondes, et ensuite Powerbuilder plante radicalement.. je ne peux mme pas voir l'erreur retourne.

Cette mme procdure fonctonne trs bien depuis un diteur SQL, et son temps de traitement n'est que d'une demi-seconde.;

Du coup, soit, c'est encore li au db_link, soit c'est li au fait que la procdure est sur une base oracle 10g alors que je suis connect dans l'application Powerbuilder a une base 8i, mais avec un client oracle 10g.

----------

